# Stones



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

The greatest rock n roll band in the history of the world, The Rolling Stones, will be going on tour at the end of the summer. The tour will kick off in Fenway Park in Boston, of all places.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

IF the city lets 'em. It would seem the citizens in the area were a little unhappy about Jimmy Buffet from last year with all the noise and are trying to bar future musical performances from the venue.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Wow. that's ****ing brilliant. There have been what, like 4 concerts there in the last 4 decades? What a bunch of jackasses. :voorhees: :voorhees:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

On a totally unrelated note; *The Black Crows* are coming here in a couple of weeks to an annual event we have here called Springfest. This year we'll be entertained to the sounds of them, *Cheap Trick, Cracker, Brother Cane* and *Everclear.* The rest of the line-up isn't worth mentioning since it's a bunch of crappy college bands like *Lit* and *Papa Roach.* There's also the obligatory country bull****, and I'm planning to get ****faced and have a good time at The Crows. I'll have a report on what happened. 

As for The Stones, I would love to go see those still cool geriatrics drag the walking dead Keith Richards around stage with songs like "Start Me Up," "Sympathy For The Devil," and other great hits.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow? Brother Cane is still around? Haven't heard anything from them in quite a while.


----------

